# 50 abandoned rabbits!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Another person that just lets his rabbits breed and leaves the rescues to clear up his mess 

50 rabbits have been abandoned in Blackpool area and the RSPCA are desperate for any help that is available please. They simply don't have the space for 50.

The details (what little I know) are that a man has kept these rabbits and has moved away telling his sister that they are there and do what you like with them.

There seems to be quite a few dutches and many of the females have litters/are pregnant etc. They have not been well looked after so claw trims will probably just be the tip of the iceberg.

The Blackpool RSPCA would be very appreciative of anyone who can foster, rehome or give a home to any of these bunnies. All bunnies will be neutered ( or neutering paid for) and any immediate veterinary costs will also be covered.

Blackpool RSPCA does not euthanase healthy animals so please if any one can help please go to Available Rescue: 50 abandoned rabbits - please help - Rabbits United Forum or pm me.

Thanks.


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

Oh my god that's really awful - we could foster some for a few months untill they find a home - we live in Surrey though so I don't know if anyone is arranging runs? Happy to help if we can, I have posed this on the other site as well.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

omg. thats terrible..some people are just wicked and thoughtless.poor creatures i hope they find homes for them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh dear,thats awful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,it will be very hard trying to rehome 50,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

It seems like lots have people have replied to the thread though so I am sure they will manage to re-home them all.

We are always happy to foster any rabbits that need it in Surrey - they will be house rabbits though!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> It seems like lots have people have replied to the thread though so I am sure they will manage to re-home them all.
> 
> We are always happy to foster any rabbits that need it in Surrey - they will be house rabbits though!


Yeh seems to be alot of buns looking for homes at the min! Hows your new little one?


----------



## louise1985 (May 27, 2008)

I know it's such a shame, I wish we could have more but my flat will turn into a zoo!

She is really good, they bonded almost instantly and every day she gets friendlier and happier! Last night she was jumping all over me while I was sitting on the sofa! I am so glad we got Charles a friend, he seemed perfectly happy before but he seems so much happier now there is two of them - he has stopped chewing the walls and table legs too - he must have been bored by himself! I keep meaning to put pictures on, I am so rubbish and keep forgetting!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

louise1985 said:


> I know it's such a shame, I wish we could have more but my flat will turn into a zoo!
> 
> She is really good, they bonded almost instantly and every day she gets friendlier and happier! Last night she was jumping all over me while I was sitting on the sofa! I am so glad we got Charles a friend, he seemed perfectly happy before but he seems so much happier now there is two of them - he has stopped chewing the walls and table legs too - he must have been bored by himself! I keep meaning to put pictures on, I am so rubbish and keep forgetting!


Yes I WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Why on earth do people let it get so bad  honestly tho wtf is up wiv people???, 50 is a terrible amount off rabbits to keep, people just havent got a clue have they, or even think they are doing anythink wrong  stupid evil bloody person.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Why on earth do people let it get so bad  honestly tho wtf is up wiv people???, 50 is a terrible amount off rabbits to keep, people just havent got a clue have they, or even think they are doing anythink wrong  stupid evil bloody person.


Yes I know, tonight i feel like giving up, some people should not be allowed animals.


----------



## jc014c (Aug 20, 2008)

thats terrible how can they do it, i should hate to think of my rabbits been abandoned if anythink happens to us, we have good neighbours who have rabbits so im sure they would have them.


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

If i werent in Iceland i could take about 4 rabbits, sometimes i wish i wouldnt live in Iceland


----------

